# THROW BAG IN LOWER CLEAR CREEK



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey, I lost a throw bag in lower clear creek. Last I saw it, was in screaming quarter mile rapid. The rope is deployed. I took a two runs down to look for and searched from the banks for a long time with no luck.


----------

